# Insomnia Relief



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Holy shit, I am soooo happy today! After 6 months of obsessing over not sleeping, I came to the conclusion yesterday that I was sleeping perfectly fine. It took me 5 months to finally realize that this insomnia feeling was a symptom of Depersonalization. Before I realized this, I thought I literally wasn't getting any sleep. I'd even tell all my friends that I haven't slept in 5 months! And this was exactly how long I've had Dp. I would say things like, "I only get light sleep, and for some odd reason I have dreams, but they aren't real dreams, they're like really deep thoughts, visual thoughts." And I kept tricking myself into thinking that once I get normal, "Deep" Sleep then all my Dp will go away. I came to the conclusion now that I am sleeping perfectly fine, and I just wasn't used to the Depersonalization sleep symptom. Now that I've discovered this, I can finally stop obsessing over this symptom(that I obsessed over for 5 months straight!), and I think I'm finally on the Road to Recovery!! You have no clue how much relief this realization gave me, I used to spend everyday looking for "Insomnia cures" and I've literally tried every method you can imagine. I hope I see good results soon!!


----------



## followme (Mar 23, 2013)

I have this exact same feeling. I tell everyone that I haven't slept in months, but I must be sleeping because time passes. It's as if I'm not aware that I'm sleeping. If you don't mind me asking, do you feel that you don't have a sense of morning, afternoon, and night. I mean I can look outside and tell the time but it just doesn't feel like it. I'm going to get a sleep study done just to convince myself I'm sleeping :/


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

followme said:


> I have this exact same feeling. I tell everyone that I haven't slept in months, but I must be sleeping because time passes. It's as if I'm not aware that I'm sleeping. If you don't mind me asking, do you feel that you don't have a sense of morning, afternoon, and night. I mean I can look outside and tell the time but it just doesn't feel like it. I'm going to get a sleep study done just to convince myself I'm sleeping :/


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey, sorry bout that. I was on my kindle fire and it wouldn't let me reply. My parents took my laptop because I've been on here like 24/7, but yeah I still have that feeling every night. Do you get really vivid dreams? I'm still looking for some sort of cure for this symptom, so I can't really help you out. But i can totally relate to everything you just said. It's a relief that I can relate to someone because for 5 months straight, I literally thought i had an extremely severe case of insomnia, and it turns out that I don't. Good luck man


----------



## followme (Mar 23, 2013)

Ya man I get very vivid dreams. If I wasn't Depersonalized then they would have a serious effect on me but since I'm depersonalization they aren't really distressing. But yes they are very vivid. My brother passed in Afghanistan so I had to stay strong for two years before DP just overtook me. I had it during my earlier years from prior trauma but I just ignored it and it went away. This time it's severe, especially with the sleep misperception. It's making me unable to even function being that im serving in the military. I'm going to do my best to live my life normally but it's looking like I'm up for a medical board. The military could be a reinforcing effect


----------



## followme (Mar 23, 2013)

In my particular situation.


----------



## followme (Mar 23, 2013)

We'll get through this together bud. The key reason is trauma. It's our mind protecting us. Which is actually awesome to think about, but such an inconvenience.


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Yah, I just started writing all my dreams down in a dream log. I don't really know what the purpose of it is, but it's kind of interesting how much detail I can pull out of a dream. I'm really sorry to hear about your brother, that must of been really tough. Although, I don't feel that everyone gets this disorder from trauma. When I got my Dp, nothing big happened in my life other than tons of stress. I had so much stress at one point, where it just snapped me in to this shitty state of mind.

I think It's awesome that you're joining the military. I know i wouldn't be able to do that with all my anxiety and dp, ect. It might actually help you get away from all the trauma, or it might make it a lot worse. It's a risk, but if you're willing to take it, then what the hell you mine as well. I've always dreamed of becoming a navy seal or a marine, but i feel like i'm in no place to do that. I hope I can recover soon, so maybe it will be an option. I wish you the best of luck man!


----------

